# Should I pursue the opera career?



## Cassidy (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the priveledge to work with a professional opera singer yesterday who has sung all over the world and even at the MET! When she asked me if I was going into a singing career she was surprised when I said no. She told me I should seriously consider it and I have never truly thought about it! I have been taking lessons from numerous teachers since I was 12. I am involved in 3 choirs at my school and I really enjoy and love music. I perform in classical solo competions ever year and attend fine arts camps in the summer. Anyways, I absolutely love music and singing and performing but I don't know if I have enough experience to go into the music career. I am 17 and am going to be a senior this year and I according to Ms. Bean (the opera singer) I am a Coloratura soprano. Which is rare apparently. What I am asking for is based on what I have written. Should I go into the career? Do I have the experience? The drive? If I should what else do I need to do? What are good colleges? How do I audition? Thank you so much!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Why are you asking us? We don't even know you, so how can we say if you have enough experience or drive. 

You need to take professional advice - keep asking Ms Bean - she has a website, contact her through that.


----------



## Cassidy (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm just trying to get as much advice as I possibly can from everywhere I can. But thank you I will continue to contact Ms. Bean.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If Mr. Bean (and his bear) approves as much as Ms. Bean then I wouldn't hesitate to follow his will.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ideally in any career, you ought to be able to think for yourself.

If you find yourself asking others: "Do I have enough drive?" then the answer is probably no. You should want to do something regardless of what anyone tells you.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Polednice said:


> If you find yourself asking others: "Do I have enough drive?" then the answer is probably no.


Not necessarily, you must keep in mind that women don't have guts to cast themselves into beethovenian struggles in order to achieve their goals even if they have talents to succeed. I know a soprano who was close to abandoning the musical path (because of "o la la, can you live out of this these days?" attitude) but was conviced not to do so and it turned out that it was very good decision and any other could cause disasterous waste of her precious talents.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I assume you live in the United States since you have used educational terms that are typical of our system, so here it goes, in terms of good colleges with opera programs:

The one that is considered the best is Indiana University Jacobs School of Music. Look it up at music.indiana.edu
Manhattan School of Music: www.msmnyc.edu
University of Illinois School of Music at Urbana-Champaign - www.music.illinois.edu - to arrange a visit or for more information contack the Music Admissions Office at 217-244-7899
Northwestern University Bienen School of Music - www.music.northwestern.edu - Office of Music Admission and Financial Aid - 847-491-3141
New England Conservatory - necmusic.edu/opera
The Shepherd School of Music - Rice University - music.rice.edu
Mannes College of The New School For Music - www.newschool.edu/mannes6
Juilliard Ellen and James S. Marcus Institute for Vocal Arts - juilliard.edu/vocalarts - 212-799-5000

The largest music school in America is the University of North Texas in Denton (outside of Dallas), but some people say that smaller conservatories and schools are better.

Of course this is a competitive field and being at the very top is very difficult. The very top singers make about $10,000 per performance. Pay is much less for the less successful professional singers.

Drive is needed because you'll need hours and hours of long and difficult training along the years, not to forget that these days looks are also very important and you'll need lots of gym time depending on your body type.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Of course this is a competitive field and being at the very top is very difficult. The very top singers make about $10,000 per performance. Pay is much less for the less successful professional singers.
> 
> Drive is needed because you'll need hours and hours of long and difficult training along the years, not to forget that these days looks are also very important and you'll need lots of gym time depending on your body type.
> 
> Good luck, and welcome to the forum.


You would be traveling down a long and difficult road with the potential of rewards at the end of it. A toast to your success.


----------



## Cassidy (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much!


----------

